# Can you thumb-cock your M9/92FS/etc.?



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I have fairly large hands, at least going by my glove size which is "L" because "M" is just too snug and not comfortable at all. But I cannot thumb-cock my 92FS with one hand. I've searched the Internet for YouTubes but no luck. Is there some kind of technique I'm just not aware of?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can, and I have small hands. But, I have to shift my hand a little and the gun points downwards while doing it


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

+1 I too can cock the hammer with my thumb and I don't have large hands.


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

The PX4 is the same. It takes a little grip shifting to do it, but it can be done. Don't like to do it though. It feels almost like I don't have a solid control of the hammer with my thumb. Not like on one of my wheel guns. Oh well, both pistols are SA/DA, so it's kind of unnecessary.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

What I'm specifically referring to is to thumb-cock with one hand and immediately fire off a round accurately, like with a revolver. I'm just wondering if it can be done.


----------



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

If you kinda snap your wrist down with your thumb on the hammer the momentum helps alot you dont even have to alter your grip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

joepeat said:


> What I'm specifically referring to is to thumb-cock with one hand and immediately fire off a round accurately, like with a revolver. I'm just wondering if it can be done.


Done exactly like the old west revolvers - keeping the gun on target while you do it? The design doesn't really work well that way. I don't think it can be done exactly like you say. It can be done, but the gun won't stay on target. The tang of the gun kinda gets in the way.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Quick test - do You have a short or long hand?

Look at your pinky. If the tip of the pinky is significantly above the top line on the ring finger next to it, you have a short hand.

A long hand person typically is more adept playing a musical instrument, yet if you extend your thumb and pinky, the span of a long vs a short hand is about the same.

It may be a short hand person has more thumb length to work with and can thumb cock easier.


Maybe we can survey members here to see if its true.

Gun design too, will effect the ability.

My Beretta 84 twists to the right, but can be cocked.


----------

